# Portrait of the Doobster!!



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Ignoring the peas all over his face, you can see that he has gained a lot of yellow now, this is what he looked like on the day that we got him.


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Awww, look at his manly yellow feathers coming in! At least you didn't have to wait long to know what gender he is.


----------



## lizaveta (Sep 28, 2007)

He's so gorgeous!


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

He has to be one of the cutest tiels!! You take excellent photos.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Great photos of Dooby, look at all that yellow coming in, handsome boy


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Yeah, yeah..........he's a boy! You were right, breeder was wrong. na na na na na!


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Yeah, yeah..........he's a boy! You were right, breeder was wrong. na na na na na!


    ....LOL


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Great pic! I think Dooby is ADORABLE! Acctually reminds me alot of Baby when she was younger...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Baby? She??? Oh no!!!! LOL!!!


----------

